
Neuromorphic Computing Based on Resistive RAM - Katydid
http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/3070000/3066873/p311-chen.pdf?ip=68.112.61.240&id=3066873&acc=OPEN&key=4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E6D218144511F3437&CFID=929187196&CFTOKEN=63798308&__acm__=1495466589_07f5170387a3833c153849cd356d5a80
======
p1esk
Link is broken for me.

